# Video: Breeding Mantises



## Peter Clausen

In this video I document the introduction of a male to a female praying mantis and describe my methodology in a play by play fashion as the situation develops, while making small corrections along the way to maximize the chances for success. Sometimes it goes much more smoothly than this. Sometimes the female eats the male. As noted in the video, we must as keepers watch the interaction between female and male very carefully and be always prepared to intervene, or redirect. It is part science, part art, part chance and part experience. Inevitably, it is up to the female mantis!


----------



## MrGhostMantis

Great video Peter as usual! I watched some parts of it as I’m to busy to watch it all atm but will for sure enjoy it later!


----------



## Peter Clausen

Thank you very much!


----------



## guapoalto049

Nice video, shows the patience it takes to take proper care


----------



## tracy

Thank you! I often forget to check YT updates.


----------



## Peter Clausen

Thanks for the views and comments, guapoalto049 and tracy!


----------



## lectricblueyes

Thanks for sharing this!  I just subscribed to your channel.  You're much younger than I imagined haha!  I do wish you had a "Mantid" playlist on your channel but I am finding the other content interesting too while I hunt for Mantids.


----------



## Mantis Man13

Peter is that you in the video? If so, then who is this guy who I thought was you on your website?


----------

